# My Mysti's - Transporting!



## Cornish-J (Mar 14, 2013)

Thought Id post some new pictures of my mystis now having sourced a female!

Please lets not turn this into a debate on importing etc 

First batch of eggs (female had previously laid before for a different owner) and had at least 7 or 8 tads. Had 5 transported so far to film cannisters and one in a brom i think .. can't quite see but i'm sure he's dropped one in my largest brom ... not bad for a first time dad 


frog2 by .JayD., on Flickr


frog6 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0040 by .JayD., on Flickr


frog7 by .JayD., on Flickr

a cruffs'esque pose for the camera...just realised this the US .. it's a UK dog show lol


frog8 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Excidobates mysteriosus are a hot topic but this thread is not the place to discuss it. 

Use the thread below, instead, if you want to discuss things unrelated to the pictures and vivarium above (i.e. their conservation status, legality, etc.).

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/143658-mysteriosus-legality.html


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Stunning pictures and frogs!  Your caption for that last picture is pretty funny.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

They are stunning!! Do they spend most of their time on the floor or up high?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice pics and frogs!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Excellent photography skills and outstanding subjects, not sure if you knew but we rarely get to see those here in the states.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautiful thank you for sharing!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Any pic of their viv?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW, these frogs just blow me away!

How big do they get? I have no interest in buying one, but am very curious about them. 

Thank you for showing pics! They are wonderful


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cornish-J (Mar 14, 2013)

markpulawski said:


> Excellent photography skills and outstanding subjects, not sure if you knew but we rarely get to see those here in the states.


haha, very good lol.



papa_mcknight said:


> They are stunning!! Do they spend most of their time on the floor or up high?


Very mixed, i'd say they spend slightly more time towards the top of the viv but certainly dont mind getting their feet muddy 



rigel10 said:


> Any pic of their viv?


Yea, i'll get some pictures of the viv soon, although they're going in a new, much bigger home soon .... as am i 



FroggyKnight said:


> WOW, these frogs just blow me away!
> 
> How big do they get? I have no interest in buying one, but am very curious about them.
> 
> Thank you for showing pics! They are wonderful


A bit smaller than an adult leuc - they're fantastic little characters, really shy when i first got them but bold as brass now, really great fun to watch, especially the breeding/transporting.

Also they move unlike any dart frog i've ever seen, they kinda do a crawling run thing instead of hopping .. it's very odd lol


----------

